
Tankers Take 4,000-Mile Detour as Oil Prices Plunge - protomyth
http://gcaptain.com/tankers-take-4000-mile-detour-as-oil-prices-plunge/
======
gcb0
that read like a very badly written and rushed press release to sell shares
for two publicly traded companies that own those ships.

lots of repeated statements. call out for two companies out of nowhere. fishy
all around.

